# New Vehicle! First New Vehicle Ever!



## MetalStretcher (Apr 9, 2015)

TimNJ said:


> Denali dually for $50,000!!
> 
> Somebody at that dealership is going to taken out back to the woodshed for that deal:laughing:


I believe there may be a Business Development Coordinator/Fleet Sales Manager with a resume running around if anyone is interested.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

MetalStretcher said:


> I believe there may be a Business Development Coordinator/Fleet Sales Manager with a resume running around if anyone is interested.


what was the sticker price. Normally you can get $10-13k off sticker on a $50k+ sticker truck so shouldn't be an issue getting $10k+ off what ever that truck was and with the 2016 about ready to roll out the factory's they can do even better below invoice price. So that guy prob not in too much trouble. As an example my truck stickered at i think $55k and i got it for $42k out the door and it was not even released for another 6months so there were no discounts either.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Denali are pretty much loaded with everything, but there are a few options to add on.

My guess is that truck stickered for more than $70,000+.

I'm starting to research for new truck next year.
"Build your own"specs for Ram and GM diesel dually, for what I want are all north of $70,000 list.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

The Midwest is incredible. That truck would not fit in my town. 

Nice purchase, dude! Keep it waxed!


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

MetalStretcher said:


> Now I've got to get a gooseneck trailer so we can start delivering materials to the new construction job sites. All of this is to mainly more easily secure our lien rights on jobs. We supply elevation metals to commercial/multi-family jobs w/ roofers being our bread and butter.


Caution on pulling a gooseneck with the truck, You will get DOT attention since you will be crossing the 24k gross vehicle weight. The reason I went to SRW again.


----------



## MetalStretcher (Apr 9, 2015)

BCConstruction said:


> MetalStretcher said:
> 
> 
> > I believe there may be a Business Development Coordinator/Fleet Sales Manager with a resume running around if anyone is interested.
> ...


For a 1/2 ton truck you are right. But 3500/350 diesels w/ top interior packages they don't come down on price other than normal manufacturer rebates. They aren't a mass produced vehicle. As an example, in 2012 there were only 1800 3500HD Denalis built by GMC.

My truck MSRPS at 75k. The 2016HDs aren't out yet. It's one of 5 available in 150mi radius around me with varying levels of options on top of the standard Denali. 

It's supply and demand. I've learned more about the vehicle sales game in this purchase than I'd ever care to know.


If you watch commercials, you'll see that the deals and rebates and ungodly amounts off never apply to top trim lines or 1 ton trucks at all. Couple them both together and you are paying sticker or damn close to it because someone else will and the dealers know it.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

MetalStretcher said:


> For a 1/2 ton truck you are right. But 3500/350 diesels w/ top interior packages they don't come down on price other than normal manufacturer rebates. They aren't a mass produced vehicle. As an example, in 2012 there were only 1800 3500HD Denalis built by GMC.
> 
> My truck MSRPS at 75k. The 2016HDs aren't out yet. It's one of 5 available in 150mi radius around me with varying levels of options on top of the standard Denali.
> 
> ...



Just done a local search to me and found this one. Stickers at $74,825 invoice of $60,490. Seems pretty much the standard discount to me for a truck that price. Of course some dealers are gonna try it on and say they are in demand. There's a lot and I mean a lot available in this area based on searches. 

When I bought our new car it stickered for over $80k and most dealers wouldn't drop a $ because there's a 6month+ wait on current models. My dealer local to me though has no hassle pricing. Got it for invoice. Only $3k less than sticker but better than nothing.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

BCConstruction said:


> Just done a local search to me and found this one. Stickers at $74,825 invoice of $60,490. Seems pretty much the standard discount to me for a truck that price. Of course some dealers are gonna try it on and say they are in demand. There's a lot and I mean a lot available in this area based on searches.
> 
> When I bought our new car it stickered for over $80k and most dealers wouldn't drop a $ because there's a 6month+ wait on current models. My dealer local to me though has no hassle pricing. Got it for invoice. Only $3k less than sticker but better than nothing.




But you will have to agree, he got that truck for $10,500 less than that price.
Talk about being in the right place at the right time.:thumbsup:


----------



## MetalStretcher (Apr 9, 2015)

BCConstruction said:


> MetalStretcher said:
> 
> 
> > For a 1/2 ton truck you are right. But 3500/350 diesels w/ top interior packages they don't come down on price other than normal manufacturer rebates. They aren't a mass produced vehicle. As an example, in 2012 there were only 1800 3500HD Denalis built by GMC.
> ...


I don't want to jump out and holler BS yet, but one thing to loom at (learned this shopping this time) the duramax option is 8,000ish dollars, and then in the options you can select the duramax plus package which is another 8500 dollars. Alot of the websites add this in to MSRP when really it's the same thing. So you may be looking at a 67k vehicle as opposed to a 75k vehicle. I only have mobile right now, but I saw it a ton while I was shopping. The colonial website on mobile doesn't help much either.

I'd be wary because if they are offering at 60k online to anybody you could probobly walk in and talk your way another 5k down
If you can walk out the door with that truck at 55 and it really is 75k and not inflated w double options, I'd buy it. I could easily sell my truck tomorrow and profit 10k. 

Hell, I'm gonna look into that one tomorrow. After travel there's still some room for a few grand.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

MetalStretcher said:


> For a 1/2 ton truck you are right. But 3500/350 diesels w/ top interior packages they don't come down on price other than normal manufacturer rebates. They aren't a mass produced vehicle. As an example, in 2012 there were only 1800 3500HD Denalis built by GMC.
> 
> My truck MSRPS at 75k. The 2016HDs aren't out yet. It's one of 5 available in 150mi radius around me with varying levels of options on top of the standard Denali.
> 
> ...




In my area it is mostly horse farmers that are driving the top trim 3500's.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

MetalStretcher said:


> I don't want to jump out and holler BS yet, but one thing to loom at (learned this shopping this time) the duramax option is 8,000ish dollars, and then in the options you can select the duramax plus package which is another 8500 dollars. Alot of the websites add this in to MSRP when really it's the same thing. So you may be looking at a 67k vehicle as opposed to a 75k vehicle. I only have mobile right now, but I saw it a ton while I was shopping. The colonial website on mobile doesn't help much either.
> 
> I'd be wary because if they are offering at 60k online to anybody you could probobly walk in and talk your way another 5k down
> If you can walk out the door with that truck at 55 and it really is 75k and not inflated w double options, I'd buy it. I could easily sell my truck tomorrow and profit 10k.
> ...




I belong to an RV website and there are some dealers around the country that will do deals like that.
There is a current thread running about a dealer in ID, Dave Smith, and another in ID, too that I forget the name.
These guys have at least a 100, 3500's in stock.
They will pick you up at the airport as they have people from all over the country coming to buy from them.


----------



## MetalStretcher (Apr 9, 2015)

TimNJ said:


> MetalStretcher said:
> 
> 
> > I don't want to jump out and holler BS yet, but one thing to loom at (learned this shopping this time) the duramax option is 8,000ish dollars, and then in the options you can select the duramax plus package which is another 8500 dollars. Alot of the websites add this in to MSRP when really it's the same thing. So you may be looking at a 67k vehicle as opposed to a 75k vehicle. I only have mobile right now, but I saw it a ton while I was shopping. The colonial website on mobile doesn't help much either.
> ...


Now that you mention that ne, I think the dave smith dealership runs around the diesel truck forums as well. I know there was one mentioned multiple times when I was searching the diesel forums and guys were recommending the same dealership over and over saying best deals they ever saw. And yeah guys were traveling from all over to go there. 

I'm not at all telling BCC it's bs. I'm sure it's out there, I'd just be super weary and definitely do a ton of research. These guys live to make us feel like we are getting a killer deal, then after the fact you look a little deeper and low and behold you took one super deep.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

No doubt you got a smoking deal...now give us some interior shots, the more the merrier :thumbup:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

TimNJ said:


> But you will have to agree, he got that truck for $10,500 less than that price.
> 
> Talk about being in the right place at the right time.:thumbsup:



Oh yeah he def got a good deal. But as I said the salesman won't be in too much trouble as the 16's are around the corner and build sheets have been available for a while on them. You shouldn't have seen the discounts on the 08's when I ordered my truck. They were knocking $12-15k off the ones on the lot. I wanted the new one though so didn't interest me but someone was gonna get a smoking deal.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

MetalStretcher said:


> Now that you mention that ne, I think the dave smith dealership runs around the diesel truck forums as well. I know there was one mentioned multiple times when I was searching the diesel forums and guys were recommending the same dealership over and over saying best deals they ever saw. And yeah guys were traveling from all over to go there.
> 
> I'm not at all telling BCC it's bs. I'm sure it's out there, I'd just be super weary and definitely do a ton of research. These guys live to make us feel like we are getting a killer deal, then after the fact you look a little deeper and low and behold you took one super deep.



You have def got to watch some dealers. They sometimes mark them up over msrp to make you feel like you getting a deal when you walk out with it at sticker. Now if there's zero available then they can charge what they like. Some mug will pay it. Look how the hellcat dodges jumped up. Some where up for $100k from dealer with invoice of $55k and some people paid that.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

What I am finding is that the bigger trucks are getting cheaper these days only because everyone is starting to favor the micro-minivans.

Also consider that every vehicle on the lot is owned by the dealership and they are paying an exorbitant interest rate to finance the inventory. Every now and then you can get a crazy deal that ends up helping the dealership.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

One ton crew cab dualies are hard to find around here. The hot shot rv haulers buy them all. 

I think I saw one or two all year at tbe gm dealer in town. 

Now the ford dealer had the same 4 sit all year.

Personally, I would rather have that truck in 2wd, 4x4 isn't needed pounding the pavement. Costs more money, more things to wear, rougher ride.


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

Here's one for you, Darcy. Saw this at a hotel the other day. None of the local Minnesota trucks still look like this.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

tedanderson said:


> What I am finding is that the bigger trucks are getting cheaper these days only because everyone is starting to favor the micro-minivans.
> 
> 
> 
> Also consider that every vehicle on the lot is owned by the dealership and they are paying an exorbitant interest rate to finance the inventory. Every now and then you can get a crazy deal that ends up helping the dealership.


That's why these dealers give crazy pricing on the old model years. A new model gets released and they don't want the older stock laying about. I bet 95% of people looking at a 2015 would rather wait and get the 2016. Unless you ain't worried about latest and greatest. My mates waiting for the 2017 f350. He needs a truck bad but he wants that new model he willing to wait no matter how much discount on the 2015/16's


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

mnld said:


> Here's one for you, Darcy. Saw this at a hotel the other day. None of the local Minnesota trucks still look like this.


I am jonesing bad for a late 80's conversion CC dually. 
Like a choo-choo, classy chassis, centurion, western hauler, etc. I love the crazy paint jobs an actually wood interior trim. 

A nice one is expensive.


----------

